# Shepherd isn't growing!!



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

I've noticed this since she was very young, but every vet I've ever seen has always said, "She's healthy, don't worry about her size." Which is easy advice to take from a vet with a degree until she is 6 months old, and between 10-15lbs less than all her siblings when she wasn't the runt at all. She is 6 months old and weighs 35lbs. She has not gained any weight in about a month. Her sister who lives near us is 47lbs currently.

She eats Neutro Ultra large breed puppy with supplemented raw. She gets plenty of exercise and is a happy healthy dog all around. She just isn't growing and I'm worried about this.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Stool tests negative for parasites and giardia? 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Has she been checked for EPI?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Test for EPI - is a simple blood test.

If your dog is eating and not gaining weight (during growth periods) or eating and losing weight as an adult, then she may have EPI. EPI basically means the pancreas doesn't work and they can't digest food, so they eat like a horse, poop like a cow and can starve to death if not treated.

EPI in Snapshots - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

my boy Zeus was 46 pounds at 6 month he is 14 month now and healthy 73 pounds. He grew very very slow and steady. His siblings grew much faster, So could be nothing wrong


----------



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'll get some pics up in just a few minutes. Looking into getting her a blood test. She eats normal and isn't losing any weight, but she isn't getting bigger at all. Not even her bones. Her body has just like stopped developing. She acts and looks completely healthy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My current female may have been that small. She is only 50lbs at 15 months old right now. Totally normal and healthy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> My current female may have been that small. She is only 50lbs at 15 months old right now. Totally normal and healthy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much! This makes me feel a thousand times better. I also found the small females thread which made me a bit happy too. I'm still getting the testing done but I just thought I was the only one with a dog at this age that was this small. Had her weighed today and she's finally at 40#.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

There are quite a few slow growing pups out there. You're not alone. 
I just went back through my old albums and Cafall was 39lbs at 5 months. And he's a boy


----------



## NSweet (Feb 5, 2014)

My female GSD/Rottie is 7 months right now and just broke that 40lb barrier! Slowly but surely she is getting there but she is also a mix so who knows how big she'll get?!


----------

